# Trumatic 3002 - Pilot light won't light



## 117963 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello all,

I am having a nightmare, and wonder if anyone can help. I have a Trumatic 3002 heater in our Rimor MH, and the pilot light will not light up thus the unit does not work. 
I think the problem rests with the igniter side of things, rather than the gas supply.

1. I have had it working a month or so ago.
2. The 'battery box' (new battery) has 3 wires to it. 2 of them via a small conn block, the other is the 'sparker' wire. 
3. With the control knob turned on (ie 1-10)
With the 'sparker' wire off a ticking can be heard from the battery box, re connect it and the ticking stops. Touch the sparker wire and you get a shock. Connect a wire to the sparker terminal and hold the end a few mm from an earth source and the spark jumps. 

Please help, we're due to go away soon, and I think we'll need the heater !!!
Thanks all,
Kings. 
Berks. UK


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Kings, i know this sounds silly but you did remember you need to push the control knob down and hold it to light the pilot light?


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

And if thats not it, its Usually the piston sticking down because the grease has dried out?

When you light it and press down you are pressing down on a sprung loaded piston, the 'piston ring' seal is a rubber 'o' ring and it's this that sticks to the cylinder and prevents the spring pushing the piston back up, this then prevents the main burner lighting when you let go.

Solution is to take the whole fire out and strip the valve to re-lubricate, not a job for the inexperienced 8O 

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Kings

If the "ignition generator"stops ticking (sparking) when the ignition lead IS connected this will suggest that the ignition lead is at fault and needs replacing.

I hope this helps

Glenn Hariris Workshop Manager


----------

